# Water hyacinth in a 10-gallon?



## Grace (May 3, 2013)

I just bought a water hyacinth plant for my 10-gallon tank (betta, 4 harlequins). It was kind of an impulse buy, as it was cheap and pretty and I figure if it doesn't survive in the tank I can plant it outside.

Will it survive in my tank? Or is the water too high - 1 inch or so below the hood?  I don't want to lower the water more, it will look bad and the filter will be noisier.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hyacinth needs very strong light, and it grows very tall, maybe twice as tall as your tank itself. In short, you'll need to move it outside. get a big rubbermaid type tub and put a few inches of potting soil in it. Then fill it with water and stir. Let it settle again for a few days, and if the water isn't too much cooler than the water in your tank, move the hyacinth. It will likely "stall" for a week or two, but then it will start growing like mad.

Totally worth it. I love this plant.


----------



## DarwinAhoy (Mar 13, 2013)

I agree. Great plant, but not for indoors. I would keep it in my pond myself, but it gets too cold up here in the winter, and I'm not a fan of buying a plant just to let it die in winter because I'm in the wrong climate.

Edit: For something at least kind of similar, look into frogbit.


----------

